# Dausgaard Bruckner 2



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Has anyone heard this recording? I'm particularly interested in it, since it uses a quite small chamber orchestra and I generally like that approach (my two favorite Bruckner conductors so far have been Salonen and Boulez, if that's any indication).

So, anyone heard it? Thoughts?


----------

